# what horse magazine is the best?



## squekers998 (May 29, 2012)

I'm debating my subscription to a magazine it will either be Horse & Rider 2 years (24 issues) for just $25.95{$1.08 per mag} or 1 year (12 issues) for just $15.95{$1.32 per mag}, OR Practical Horseman 2 years (24 issues) for just $29.95{$1.24 per mag} or 1 year (12 issues) for just $19.95{$1.66 per mag}
What one do you like better? What one give better information? Why?
thanks ya'll!!:wink:


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Really depends on what you want out of a magazine. I'd go to the store and buy a copy of each or at least browse through the article titles and see which one you think you'd get the most from.

Equus is my favorite because it focuses more on horse health rather than riding.


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

I love Horse & Rider and Western Horseman. I like H&R better as I feel there's more variety to it. WH seemed to be mostly training stories and the like.


----------



## BreanneAlter (Jul 2, 2014)

Western Horseman - Western life (with a bit of horses)
Horse & Rider - Western riding
Horse Illustrated - Western, English & Health
Dressage Today - Dressage
Practical Horseman - Jumping
Equus - Horse Health
The Horse - Horse Health

I was subscribed to all. I'll renew everything except the first two. Western Horseman just isn't very horsey, and I am not big into western riding. After I just pluck out the useful information from Horse & Rider, it is all the same stuff Horse Illustrated covers.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I haven't read either magazine. I've only gotten Horse Illustrated and Young Rider. I prefer HI over YR - more magazines and.probably cheaper too. Plus HI suits me better than a magazine full of "freebies" and other kid stuff - although there are some good training/riding tips. I think YR is for maybe 8-12.

The first magazine sounds like a better deal, money wise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

That's kind of interesting that Western Horseman has the reputation for being non-horsey, because that's the only horse magazine I subscribe to anymore. Well, I take that back. I also subscribe to The Horse. 

But Western Horseman I always felt had a lot more "meat" to it for a serious western rider. Whereas magazines like Horse Illustrated and such are more geared to people who may love horses but haven't been around them all that much. There are lots of pretty pictures but the articles are pretty basic. 

And there was one magazine that seemed to be devoted to showing.....boy was I disappointed in that one since I don't show. I don't care about all the latest show clothes and fashion. I think that *might* have been Horse and Rider, but don't quote me on that as it's been several years. I don't know a thing about Practical Horseman. Equus was pretty good. I like "The Horse" a lot, but you can get most of the articles on their website.

So I dunno, everyone seeks something different in a magazine I guess. :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

BreanneAlter said:


> Western Horseman - Western life (with a bit of horses)
> Horse & Rider - Western riding not sure, but isn't it show oriented?
> Horse Illustrated - total worthless fluff Western, English & Health
> Dressage Today - Dressage some great stuff, sometimes too high level dressage
> ...



I used to get Equus and Dressage Today. and Ecclectic Horseman.

I get EH now, but it's only 6 times a year.

I think Equus is the best if you can only have one.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

I get horse & rider. Breanne which h&r are you talking about... Its certainly not a western magazine. The one I'm talking about is the English magazine. Maybe there is one in America under the same name?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Horse & Rider does have English articles as well but it is geared toward showing but certainly has many everyday useful training and horse keeping articles. It was my favorite when I was addicted to buying every horse magazine on the market. The advent of the internet cured that addiction lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

and it went where? the addiction, I mean.


----------

